# how rare is a LA model worth?



## tw30 (Mar 30, 2010)

found one in 70% original condition. the la was made for only 5 years i think.
Are they worth anything ? also not many attachments for a 15 hp tractor so you would have to use like a atv or lawn tractor size implements


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't know about RARE (a local guy has 4 of them in addition to other "L" variants). There were close to 13,000 made from 1941-1946. Saw an LA go at action here for $1700, and it was in REALLY nice condition. I guess it would depend on what part of the country you are in.


----------

